# Left Coast Cycles Venice to Santa Monica ride on the 14th



## keith kodish (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes indeed boys and girls,5th ride,here,at Left Coast Cycles, meet at the Venice Pier 10a.m,kickstands up at 11,to the Santa Monica pier and back ride pier and back ride. Lotta fun,family/kid friendly, hope to see you there!








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 10, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Yes indeed boys and girls,5th ride,here,at Left Coast Cycles, meet at the Venice Pier 10a.m,kickstands up at 11,to the Santa Monica pier and back ride pier and back ride. Lotta fun,family/kid friendly, hope to see you there!View attachment 690280View attachment 690281View attachment 690282
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Im plannin on it keith

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## skiptooth (Oct 14, 2017)

sorry; I could not make it today..Richard...


----------

